# Using Hydroponics Heat Mat?



## VictorP (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw a video where someone used a hydroponics seedling heat mat for their reptiles. Would this be a good alternative vs those other expensive reptile heat mats? I wanted to place it in my outdoor enclosure, but not sure what I should place on top of it. Wood? Styrofoam?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 9, 2013)

Our reptile DVM at work makes his own heat matts for his Dubia Roaches. I keep asking I'm to show my how. Anyone else here make their own? I understand it's pretty simple.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2013)

VictorP said:


> I saw a video where someone used a hydroponics seedling heat mat for their reptiles. Would this be a good alternative vs those other expensive reptile heat mats? I wanted to place it in my outdoor enclosure, but not sure what I should place on top of it. Wood? Styrofoam?



If you are using it for a large tortoise to rest on, then no, it won't be a good alternative.

You need the toughness and waterproof design for most tortoise applications. With the exception of large heavy tortoises living outside, belly heat is usually not recommended for tortoise. Some use various heat mats and cables to warm the substrate and generate more humidity, but I think that is different than what you are considering.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 9, 2013)

I always wondered about those heated beds and pads for dogs. Many of them are weatherproof for both outdoor and indoor use. I wonder if those can be used for tortoises? Wouldn't be any cheaper though I'm sure.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 9, 2013)

I have an old LectroKennel mat from 20 years ago when we could get them wholesale from my veterinary suppliers. I use it for neonate puppies, but the past 8 months it's been Mo's bed.

It is a very low wattage (I'd go check, but Mo is basking on it...and we do not disturb Mo).

It's rigid plastic, waterproof (to a point, can handle rain, urine soaking, but not sure submerging it would be kosher).

It stays warm, never gets hot, even with wet bedding on top. It's designed for outdoor dog houses. Like I said, I used it for many litters of Basenji neonates. I swear by it.

Now, with that said, Lectro discontinued it for a long time, but it's back, redesigned, and a million times more expensive. I'd prob just recommend getting a Kane or Stanfield mat with a rheostat. They are more durable for sure. I think a big Sulcata would destroy this Lectro Kennel. But for now, my 5 lb Mo loves it.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, that's what I was talking about. I thought about it because I received some catalog I was browsing through and saw different ones.


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 9, 2013)

I use heated pig mats from qcsupply.com because they are tough as nails and put out a perfect amount of heat.
The year before I tried a heated dog mat and it didn't put out nearly enough heat in the depths of the winter . You could barely tell it was on. It was a waist of money to be honest . It cost almost the same as my heated pig mat.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a good point. I never thought of the heat output being different. I know most people use pig mats...


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 9, 2013)

Ummmm...Some of the best heat mats on the market are $30-$50 each. I find that in-expensive compared to losing everything to a fire or similar situation. UL listings are provided for a reason, and it is best to follow them to the T when it comes to things like this...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2013)

I use a seedling heat mat under the substrate in my baby leopard tortoise tort table...and I used it the whole time my baby SA leopards from Tom lived in that tort table too.












It doesn't get hotter than 80F degrees, heats up the substrate which causes the warm moist air to rise into the moist sphagnum moss above it in the hiding place.


----------

